# DirecTV remote turns audio device OFF but not ON



## hatrabbit (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm trying to connect DirecTV RC65R remote with a Yamaha RX-V692 receiver. Trying all the codes provided, I found 2 of them that work in all functions except for turning the Yamaha ON. I can adjust volume and turn the receiver OFF just fine. Does this sound familiar to anyone here? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

I don't know about your Yamaha but my HK uses different codes for off and on. I program on into AV1 and off into AV2 and lock the volume to AV1. The numbers for my HK are consecutive.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

hatrabbit said:


> I'm trying to connect DirecTV RC65R remote with a Yamaha RX-V692 receiver. Trying all the codes provided, I found 2 of them that work in all functions except for turning the Yamaha ON. I can adjust volume and turn the receiver OFF just fine. Does this sound familiar to anyone here? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


I have a Yamaha that is the same way. I can get the volume and mute to work but nothing will turn it on. One code I found will , just like yours, turn it off.
Look at your Yamaha remote. If it has a separate On and Off button I think you just have to live with it.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

One other suggestion would be to look at both DTV and Yamaha owners manuals and websites to see if their are other code settings. I never could get DTV codes to work for a couple of my devices but the manufacturer had more suggestions. Also other forums might have other suggestions.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

My Kenwood is the same way, so its been left on for 10 years. Class B amps draw virtually nothing when idle anyway.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

My Yamaha is just the opposite. I can turn it on with the DTV remote, but not off.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Discrete on and off (without switching devices as samrs recommends) is pretty much the domain of the upscale universal remotes.

Discrete was done at the request of the system integrators and it ended up costing consumers who were bound and determined to do it DIY.

It might be best to consider this a nail in the coffin of a teenage AVR.


----------



## Jungle Jim (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a newer model Yamaha receiver and can't turn it on or off with the Directv remote. I think I found a code that would one or the other, but I decided that, if I'm going to have to keep the Yamaha remote lying there all time anyway, I might as well use it for both on and off. It's frustrating, because I spent about ten years with a Sony amp and my Directv remote did it all.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a Bose Solo TV unit and I have to press the power button twice on AV1 for it to turn on. Luckily, it turns itself off if no input is detected. But a double tap of power works every time for on.


----------



## Villager (Feb 8, 2007)

Slightly different problem with a Genie 44-700 and Yamaha RX-V867. I had the DirecTV remote programmed for the Yamaha but it reset when I got a new TV and programmed it. Now when I try to program the Yamaha I get a message "Code transmission failed" and "An issue occurred ...." The code that used to work was 31276, but I don't see a way to enter a numerical code with the Genie software.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Villager said:


> Slightly different problem with a Genie 44-700 and Yamaha RX-V867. I had the DirecTV remote programmed for the Yamaha but it reset when I got a new TV and programmed it. Now when I try to program the Yamaha I get a message "Code transmission failed" and "An issue occurred ...." The code that used to work was 31276, but I don't see a way to enter a numerical code with the Genie software.


Which remote do you have?


----------



## Villager (Feb 8, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Which remote do you have?


RC-71


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Villager said:


> RC-71


You can't program an audio device manually to any of the RC7x series remotes, you must use the Genie or minis to program an audio device, if code is not found, there is nothing you can do short of wait for DIRECTV® to update the data base in future software downloads.


----------



## Villager (Feb 8, 2007)

That's what I thought. Thanks for taking the time to confirm this for me.


----------



## Villager (Feb 8, 2007)

While I had no reason to doubt the advice from peds48, I had previously contacted DirecTV about the issue. Here is a quote from the response,

_I would like to clarify that you can set numeric programming codes with the RC-71. To program your Yamaha, please enter the code "32469" then follow these few easy steps:

Turn on the TV manually or using the original TV remote.
Press and hold the "Mute" button and the "Select" button at the same time until the green light on the top of the remote blinks twice.
Using the number key, enter the first digit of the code above. Wait for the green light on top of the remote to flash twice
Enter the remaining 4 digits of the code above._

It worked after I went back and reset the remote using IR/RF SETUP under REMOTE CONTROL (SETTINGS/MENU).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Villager said:


> While I had no reason to doubt the advice from peds48, I had previously contacted DirecTV about the issue. Here is a quote from the response,
> 
> _I would like to clarify that you can set numeric programming codes with the RC-71. To program your Yamaha, please enter the code "32469" then follow these few easy steps:
> 
> ...


You can also reset those remotes the same way using the same code that resets the older remotes, use code 981.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Villager said:


> While I had no reason to doubt the advice from peds48, I had previously contacted DirecTV about the issue. Here is a quote from the response,
> 
> _I would like to clarify that you can set numeric programming codes with the RC-71. To program your Yamaha, please enter the code "32469" then follow these few easy steps:
> 
> ...


Very strange. I just tired that code and after the 9 I get a red LED, which is what I expected. I tried an RC71 and an RC73 both had the same results. Are you sure you have the Genie remote and not the old school universal DIRECTV® remotes?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Very strange. I just tired that code and after the 9 I get a red LED, which is what I expected. I tried an RC71 and an RC73 both had the same results. Are you sure you have the Genie remote and not the old school universal DIRECTV® remotes?


Did you Reset the remote first ? I think that is important. ??

I also remember that we have been down this road more than once. The Remote Code Lookup tool does come up with that number for the RC71 but the RC72 and 73 do not even list Audio to search for a code.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Did you Reset the remote first ? I think that is important. ??


Yep, I tired many different ways, I did a 981 then program a fake TV (samsung) then enter the code. I tried reset with no TV entered the code, etc. All with same results.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Yep, I tired many different ways, I did a 981 then program a fake TV (samsung) then enter the code. I tried reset with no TV entered the code, etc. All with same results.


I don't know how they programmed my friends set but her RC71 remote does turn the Yamaha On and OFF. Hers is the cheap Yamaha.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, it would be really cool if someone comes up with a way to set an RC 71 with manual codes. Both my H25 (and now HR44) have "code beaming," but the codes for the specific (and nearly specific) model # of my AVR are wrong. 

(I was eventually able to manually set the H25's RC66x using a code obtained from my old HR21's on-screen setup pages and use those programming instructions. Those instructions, codes and setup screens don't seem to exist in "modern" receivers.)

Maybe there's a "copy" function I could use to get the data from the RC66x to the RC71? (I doubt it.)


----------



## Villager (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is the complete response that I got from DirecTV. (It is not well written.)

_ I understand that you would like to program your Yamaha RX-V867 A/V receiver to your RC-71 remote control. I will be glad to assist you today. 

I would like to clarify that you can set numeric programming codes with the RC-71. To program your Yamaha, please enter the code "32469" then follow these few easy steps:

Turn on the TV manually or using the original TV remote.
Press and hold the "Mute" button and the "Select" button at the same time until the green light on the top of the remote blinks twice.
Using the number key, enter the first digit of the code above. Wait for the green light on top of the remote to flash twice
Enter the remaining 4 digits of the code above.
Aim the remote at your TV and press the "OFF" key once. Your TV should turn off. If it does not turn off, repeat the steps above, trying each code until you find the correct code.

If the above code does not work, you may still find a setup code that will work for your device by refreshing your remote through the set-top box. The following instructions will help you do this. 

Press the "MENU" button.
Select "SETTINGS & HELP"
Select "SETTINGS"
Select "REMOTE CONTROL"
Select "IR/RF SETUP"
Press the Down Arrow to highlight RF.
Press "SELECT"
Select "CONTINUE"
Complete by following the on-screen prompts._

_You may find some helpful information at the DIRECTV Technical Help forums. Just visit http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp to find answers to your questions._

It is important that you do the reset. After the reset, hold the mute/select keys and wait for the green lights, then enter the first digit and again wait for the green lights, then enter the next four digits. you may see the red light at that point. Turn everything off, then after a short pause, turn it on. Now, if you go back to Menu/Settings/Remote you should see the listing for your TV and for the Yamaha.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I feel certain that since this new remote does not have a selector switch that it uses the first digit and the pause to tell the remote what type of device you are programming. All the DirecTV receivers start with a zero, the TVs all start with a 1, _video devices start with a 2 and the audio devices start with or a 3._


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> I don't know how they programmed my friends set but her RC71 remote does turn the Yamaha On and OFF. Hers is the cheap Yamaha.


audio devices can only be programmed via the 2 way communication with the compatible receiver.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Well, it would be really cool if someone comes up with a way to set an RC 71 with manual codes. Both my H25 (and now HR44) have "code beaming," but the codes for the specific (and nearly specific) model # of my AVR are wrong.
> 
> (I was eventually able to manually set the H25's RC66x using a code obtained from my old HR21's on-screen setup pages and use those programming instructions. Those instructions, codes and setup screens don't seem to exist in "modern" receivers.)
> 
> Maybe there's a "copy" function I could use to get the data from the RC66x to the RC71? (I doubt it.)


you can, but you are limited to TVs.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> I feel certain that since this new remote does not have a selector switch that it uses the first digit and the pause to tell the remote what type of device you are programming. All the DirecTV receivers start with a zero, the TVs all start with a 1, the audio devices start with a 2 or a 3.


2 is actually video players.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

peds48 said:


> You can't program an audio device manually to any of the RC7x series remotes, you must use the Genie or minis to program an audio device, if code is not found, there is nothing you can do short of wait for DIRECTV® to update the data base in future software downloads.


Another reason that the RC71 is a huge step backwards.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the above posts. I think I'm at least _partially_ understanding it: The D* receiver can be told which code you want to use, but the only way to get the remote to use it is if the D* receiver then "beams" it back into the remote.

I don't mind taking some time to mess around with it, and maybe learn something in the process. I hope the correct codes are the same numbers as the older HR list.

Really, the only thing I'm liking so far of the RC71 is the "push toggle-style" volume control, and it would be great (and much less "klutzy" for me overall) if I could get this thing to control my old AVR volume. I don't care too much if it can't turn the TV on and off. (If understand correctly, you only get *one* other device than the D* HR to control with the RC 71?)


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Thanks for all the above posts. I think I'm at least _partially_ understanding it: The D* receiver can be told which code you want to use, but the only way to get the remote to use it is if the D* receiver then "beams" it back to the remote.
> 
> I don't mind taking some time to mess around with it, and maybe learn something in the process. I hope the correct codes are the same numbers as the older HR list.
> 
> Really, the only thing I'm liking so far of the RC71 is the "push toggle-style" volume control, and it would be great (and much less "klutzy" for me overall) if I could get this thing to control my old AVR volume. I don't care too much if it can't turn the TV on and off. (If understand correctly, you only get *one* other device than the D* HR to control with the RC 71?


You will learn to hate those toggle buttons. If anything (blanket, dog, you) touches the channel toggle, it changes. It gets annoying after the 10th time.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:



> Thanks for all the above posts. I think I'm at least _partially_ understanding it: The D* receiver can be told which code you want to use, but the only way to get the remote to use it is if the D* receiver then "beams" it back into the remote.
> 
> I don't mind taking some time to mess around with it, and maybe learn something in the process. I hope the correct codes are the same numbers as the older HR list.
> 
> Really, the only thing I'm liking so far of the RC71 is the "push toggle-style" volume control, and it would be great (and much less "klutzy" for me overall)* if I could get this thing to control my old AVR volume. * I don't care too much if it can't turn the TV on and off. (If understand correctly, you only get *one* other device than the D* HR to control with the RC 71?)


Try programming this in.
Press Mute and Select like the old remote,
wait for the light to blink 2 times,
type in code 993 and then press the Select button


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

ejbvt said:


> You will learn to hate those toggle buttons. If anything (blanket, dog, you) touches the channel toggle, it changes. It gets annoying after the 10th time.


Yup, had it happen already, on the very first thing I was buffering my new HR44, just picking up the remote! I still like the vol control, though.

I think on the old 65-66 the volume "klutziness" is caused by a delay in the response for whatever reason. I've had channel change "hair-trigger" situations with some of those, as well.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Yup, had it happen already, on the very first thing I was buffering my new HR44, just picking up the remote! I still like the vol control, though.
> 
> I think on the old 65-66 the volume "klutziness" is caused by a delay in the response for whatever reason. I've had channel change "hair-trigger" situations with some of those, as well.


I haven't experienced anything klutzy about the volume on the RC65. The volume on my Denon likes to shoot up from -52 to -38 when you hold down the volume button, but it does that anyway, even with its own remote.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> Try programming this in.
> Press Mute and Select like the old remote,
> wait for the light to blink 2 times,
> type in code 993 and then press the Select button


Thanks, jimmie57. IIIRC, that's the "vol lock" function code of the older remotes. I'd given up when the AVR power function didn't work, and realized the newer H/HRs have the incorrect code for my AVR. When "beaming" didn't work with the H25, at least I had (with its older-style remote) to do the code lookup from my old HR21, and like it's old remote, was easily programmed manually with that old code.

Anyway, since I gave up temporarily, I'll probably have to start from scratch and see if I can "teach" the 44 to beam back the correct code. If all else fails, you might be onto something with the "vol lock" function. Unfortunately, even with the older remotes, you don't always get to test the volume. It has to be power function of the AVR and set beforehand.

Anyway, I'll definitely give it a try before I give up altogether. Nothing to lose.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

ejbvt said:


> I haven't experienced anything klutzy about the volume on the RC65. The volume on my Denon likes to shoot up from -52 to -38 when you hold down the volume button, but it does that anyway, even with its own remote.


In my case it's likely to do with my old (analog) AVR being one of those with a motorized volume knob. The only control that "gets it right" is its own, but unfortunately those buttons don't work very well anymore. I should be grateful the that the RC 65-66s are able to control it at all.

I had to go back and haul out this old AVR when my first digital one crapped out last year. But since (believe it or not) the sound was noticeably cleaner, I haven't considered shelling out for a new AVR, yet. If I'd gotten the next model up way back when, that one had an attenuation button for more precise volume control. Heck, I'd (almost) get up off my seat and work it by hand before going back to TV speakers!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Thanks, jimmie57. IIIRC, that's the "vol lock" function code of the older remotes. I'd given up when the AVR power function didn't work, and realized the newer H/HRs have the incorrect code for my AVR. When "beaming" didn't work with the H25, at least I had (with its older-style remote) to do the code lookup from my old HR21, and like it's old remote, was easily programmed manually with that old code.
> 
> Anyway, since I gave up temporarily, I'll probably have to start from scratch and see if I can "teach" the 44 to beam back the correct code. * If all else fails, you might be onto something with the "vol lock" function. *Unfortunately, even with the older remotes, you don't always get to test the volume. It has to be power function of the AVR and set beforehand.
> 
> Anyway, I'll definitely give it a try before I give up altogether. Nothing to lose.


By pressing the Select Button as the last button it sends the sound to all available sources.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

jimmie57 said:


> By pressing the Select Button as the last button it sends the sound to all available sources.


Nice to know!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Try programming this in.
> Press Mute and Select like the old remote,
> wait for the light to blink 2 times,
> type in code 993 and then press the Select button


That only works with old style RC6x remotes. In order to get VOL LOCK on the RC7x, you must use the software on the compatible receivers.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> That only works with old style RC6x remotes. In order to get VOL LOCK on the RC7x, you must use the software on the *compressible receivers*.


What is that ?

Can he use the old remote and use that code on the HR44 ?
Thanks


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I've clearly got plenty to learn about the RC7x remote, and I think I need to start from scratch.

If somehow I can get that old (AVR) code programmed in, I'll be alright.

I believe the HR44 receiver got the TV info through its HDMI.

However, I decided I don't want the HR44's remote to control the TV at all. If I turn it (HR44) off, it also turns off the TV, unless I block the IR emitter. (I've got all HDMI controls off, so that's not the issue.)

Anyway, if I'm ever going to be using the RC7x remote at all, it's simply going to have to be able to control the volume/mute of my old AVR. All else is moot. I'm not giving up, though, yet! The fact that I could get the code manually programmed into the H25's RC66x's remote after discovering that the "beaming" database is incorrect kind of gives me hope. There* is *a code that works.

It's just a matter of whether or not codes can be programmed into the receiver and then "beamed" back to the RC7x remote, if I'm understanding correctly.

Although even with the older RC6x, they pretty much wouldn't take any other programming until you gave it a TV to control first. I'm kind of hoping this isn't the case with the RC7x... I just need it to control the volume of my AVR.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

peds48, on 10 Jul 2015 - 9:05 PM, said:


peds48 said:


> That only works with old style RC6x remotes. In order to get VOL LOCK on the RC7x, you must use the software on the *compressible receivers*.





jimmie57 said:


> What is that ?
> 
> Can he use the old remote and use that code on the HR44 ?
> Thanks


I think peds means "compatible." (Sorry I can't get this multi-quote thing properly. I've clearly still got plenty to learn about forums, as well as remotes!)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> What is that ?
> 
> Can he use the old remote and use that code on the HR44 ?
> Thanks


No, the 993 "trick" does not work on the RC7x. In order to get VOL LOCK you need the HR44


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I believe the HR44 receiver got the TV info through its HDMI.


Correct.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> However, I decided I don't want the HR44's remote to control the TV at all. If I turn it (HR44) off, it also turns off the TV, unless I block the IR emitter. (I've got all HDMI controls off, so that's not the issue.)


Since you need a TV code programmed in in order to set an AVR code, you can use ANY brand that is not YOUR brand. This will meet the requirement WITHOUT controlling your TV. Once the TV is programmed in, you can continue to program the AVR via the HR44 software.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> It's just a matter of whether or not codes can be programmed into the receiver and then "beamed" back to the RC7x remote, if I'm understanding correctly.


That is not possible, at least by you. DIRECTV® programmers can def update the database with new codes with a new software download


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Although even with the older RC6x, they pretty much wouldn't take any other programming until you gave it a TV to control first. I'm kind of hoping this isn't the case with the RC7x... I just need it to control the volume of my AVR.


It is the case, but the workaround is to use another brand, not yours. Any brand.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> peds48, on 10 Jul 2015 - 9:05 PM, said:
> 
> I think peds means "compatible." (Sorry I can't get this multi-quote thing properly. I've clearly still got plenty to learn about forums, as well as remotes!)


Nailed it!


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

I just got a HR44 and RC72 remote.

Tried to pair it with my Yamaha (older) receiver, and at first it worked. Volume rocker works, and during set up you hit the off button and the receiver power turns out. 

After setup however, I am unable to turn the receiver on/off. Volume works, just not power. 

Initially I assumed that by omitting the AV1 that it wouldn't work at all so I'm please the volume works but it would be great if the Power could be added. 
With my older remote + HR44, the process for me would be master power (TV + Directv) off, slide to AV1, "Power" slide back to Directv.
Even without the slider if you could make the single power button turn off the TV, Directv receiver, and Yamaha receiver, we'd be in business.

I suspect however that is not possible?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

StangGT909 said:


> After setup however, I am unable to turn the receiver on/off. Volume works, just not power.


Any chance that the RC7x turns your AVR gear on or off must rely on HDMI-CEC, as the RC7x is incapable by itself.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Any chance that the RC7x turns your AVR gear on or off must rely on HDMI-CEC, as the RC7x is incapable by itself.


Isn't that because all of the remotes are programmed to turn the DTV receiver and a TV on and off with those buttons ? The old remotes had the slider so you could choose that item and press the Power button and turn them on / off if the code worked correctly with the item. The new remote do not have a selector.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks, peds!

I suspected as much the remote would need a TV code, first. I'll probably start over with another TV (no HDMI). It's too bad that the AVR database is incorrect for my particular receiver. As I've said, the HR21's lookup screen does have the correct code and can be manually put into a RC6x.

I found out that the database is wrong when I couldn't get the H25 remote code "beamed" in (fixed that RC6x manually) and when it didn't work with the 44's remote, even though the actual specific model of AVR is listed in both the H25 and the HR44.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I've reset my remote (RC71). Now I seem to be stuck in a _Twilight Zone_-type loop. I can only access IR/RF part of the menu. It will not let me proceed to television type or anything else.

I don't really care about RF, yet. I need to program a different brand of TV (as discussed before). No matter what mode the remote is in (IR or RF) I cant seem to get past that part of the programming.

I've tried both RF and IR. It makes no difference. It will not let me proceed.

Remote has genuinely been reset. If I try to use the volume control, HR44 reports it hasn't been set for a TV. When I select "Program remote" from the "nag" screen, I still can't get past the IR/RF part of the programming, no matter what I try to do. Even if I follow the directions (go through the motions) either way, I can't get past that part of the programming.

Do I need to reset the entire receiver? That would suck as I don't want to wipe out any recordings.

(If it makes any difference, I have disconnected the HDMI so it doesn't default to that TV, because I do *not* want _that_ TV to turn off if I turn off the HR44)
--------------------------------------------------------
[Edit] Solution: *Use the touch panel!!! * Got it, now. On to the AVR. I know I'll find something that works...
(sorry for the frustrated rant)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> [Edit] Solution: *Use the touch panel!!! * Got it, now. On to the AVR. I know I'll find something that works...
> (sorry for the frustrated rant)


Next time use MUTE and ENTER instead of going through the menus


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Inst. (that actually work) for these RC7x remotes seem to be seriously lacking.

was finally able to get the other brand TV to work, but couldn't even get back to the AVR programming. Built-in codes or no.

I think I'm going to have to give up on this remote. Too bad. I was really thinking I might get used to it. Trying to program it really sucks.

Once set to the RF mode via mute-enter, then there are no more programming options available.

I think that I'll be looking for a good IR repeater option for the RC6x. There's supposed to be a cool battery compartment version out there, I think...


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, I finally got the thing to work!

Went here:
https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4028#answer-2

Click on the picture of the genie remote. Follow the *explicit* instructions. Somehow, this worked. (Although, I did have to find the exact model of TV before I could proceed.)

After that, I was able to go through the list of AVR brand, narrowed down to 40-some, but worked on about the third one down the list. I don't know why there's no provision to enter the codes that work in the RC6x directly into the RC7x. (I never was able to even get this far into the H25's menu while programming that one, but as I've said, the RC6x takes direct codes.)

Interestingly, at one point during these foibles I was actually able to access the menu (in the HR44) with the old codes for the RC6x. I don't think I could tell how to get back to those screens, even if I wanted to.

Thanks again to all those that tried to help. Sometimes, one just "doesn't get it," and has to bang head against wall. But hey, I finally got it to work my old AVR! Now I might actually _use_ the darn thing.

Funny, when* setting up* the RC7x remote, it powers the AVR on and off, but can only do vol and mute afterwards (which really is all I ever wanted it to be able to do).

At this moment, I'm not recalling, but I think "vol lock" is also accomplished through the HR44's setup screens, w/o having to enter anymore codes. Needing to have the remote in RF mode before programming seems to be an important step (as peds *tried* to tell me) that I wasn't understanding for some reason, but is right there on the D* website.


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

WANT TO KNOW IF MY CURRENT DIRECTV REMOTE CONTROL WITH WORK WITH THE GENIE DVR???


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

cmoss5 said:


> WANT TO KNOW IF MY CURRENT DIRECTV REMOTE CONTROL WITH WORK WITH THE GENIE DVR???


Yes,
Probably,
assuming that you have an RC6?? model number. It will not communicate in RF mode since the new Genie, HR44 uses a totally different scheme of RF.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> At this moment, I'm not recalling, but I think "vol lock" is also accomplished through the HR44's setup screens, w/o having to enter anymore codes. Needing to have the remote in RF mode before programming seems to be an important step (as peds *tried* to tell me) that I wasn't understanding for some reason, but is right there on the D* website.


Not "importnat" but "crucial" without it being on RF, you are dead on the water. Not sure why you had such hard time, programing the RC7x, as long as there is a code that works for your gear, is a walk in the park.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Maybe it was as simple as my not getting the "mute-*enter*" thing (I most likely was "mute-*select*"ing.) I also wasn't "getting" the mandatory RF mode. Once I got that, it _was_ a "walk in the park." No other way seemed to work (but isn't necessary, anyway).

But (not doing it the easy, correct way) also verified for me that looking up the specific AVR model # in either the Genie's or the H25's database will "beam" the incorrect code for controlling my AVR to either of the "beamable" remotes.

The Genie's programming makes it much easier to go down the list to find one that *does* work. It's all good, now. I most likely will be setting up a different AVR in the near future. Shouldn't have any problems now (that is, if I decide to keep using RC7x remotes).

My bad for not "getting" it.

Thanks, again.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

cmoss5 said:


> WANT TO KNOW IF MY CURRENT DIRECTV REMOTE CONTROL WITH WORK WITH THE GENIE DVR???


Chances are almost certain that it will work in IR mode but almost non-existent that it will work in RF mode.

To get an accurate answer you will have to be considerably more specific than "my current DIRECTV remote control" about which model it is.

Is your question that much more important than anyone else's or is your caps lock key stuck and your question mark sticky?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

harsh said:


> Chances are almost certain that it will work in IR mode but almost non-existent that it will work in RF mode.
> 
> To get an accurate answer you will have to be considerably more specific than "my current DIRECTV remote control" about which model it is.
> 
> Is your question that much more important than anyone else's or is your caps lock key stuck and your question mark sticky?


He is probably like I used to be. I never thought of it as Yelling as some say it is. I just thought the letters were bigger and easier on the eyes to read.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> He is probably like I used to be. I never thought of it as Yelling as some say it is.* I just thought the letters were bigger and easier on the eyes to read.*


That is a misconception that really isn't true...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> That is a misconception that really isn't true...


It was true for me.
I went way too long without getting glasses. I was in my mid 50's and probably needed them in my mid 40's.
Also, my first computer only did uppercase. Remember the first Apple II. Green dots on a screen.


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

Sorry for putting my question in all capitals...as long time customer of Directv (12 years) they are offering me free Genie but my wife
says no if we cannot use our current Directv remote as she has finally learned how to turn tv, bose speakers, and the HD dvr on and
off with the Directv remote model RC64R....will this one work with the Genie is my question....thanks to everyone who can help out here...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

cmoss5 said:


> Sorry for putting my question in all capitals...as long time customer of Directv (12 years) they are offering me free Genie but my wife
> says no if we cannot use our current Directv remote as she has finally learned how to turn tv, bose speakers, and the HD dvr on and
> off with the Directv remote model RC64R....will this one work with the Genie is my question....thanks to everyone who can help out here...


Yes, In IR mode only. If you have a need for the RF mode, no it will not work for her.


----------



## Joe166 (Jan 6, 2007)

cmoss5 said:


> Sorry for putting my question in all capitals...as long time customer of Directv (12 years) they are offering me free Genie but my wife
> says no if we cannot use our current Directv remote as she has finally learned how to turn tv, bose speakers, and the HD dvr on and
> off with the Directv remote model RC64R....will this one work with the Genie is my question....thanks to everyone who can help out here...


I use both remotes on the HR44. Depends on where I am in the room. Never had a problem with it. I do not now have my Bose system connected. Out of curiosity, what code works the Bose on the RC64R?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Joe166 said:


> I use both remotes on the HR44. Depends on where I am in the room. Never had a problem with it. I do not now have my Bose system connected. Out of curiosity, what code works the Bose on the RC64R?


Go here: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/remote_codes2
Choose your remote, choose Audio, type in the brand for codes


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> It was true for me.


Perhaps, but the idea that capital letters are easier to read is completely false.

https://www.englishclub.com/writing/caps1.htm


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Perhaps, but the idea that capital letters are easier to read is completely false.
> 
> https://www.englishclub.com/writing/caps1.htm


I don't really care what you reference. No one knows my body better than I do.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> I don't really care what you reference.* No one knows my body better than I do*.


Understod. But I am not referring to yourself, but rather to the "belief" in general.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Understod. But I am not referring to yourself, but rather to the "belief" in general.


This all started with the TS typing in caps, then I stated that I understood since I did it myself.
That makes it about me and not just in general.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> This all started with the TS typing in caps, then I stated that I understood since I did it myself.
> *That makes it about me and not just in general.*


Wow..... But that is the end of it.......


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Wow..... But that is the end of it.......


Yep


----------



## Joe166 (Jan 6, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Go here: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/remote_codes2
> Choose your remote, choose Audio, type in the brand for codes


There is no code for a Bose that I could find, that is why I asked what code worked. It just says "there is no setup code for your product". Thanks


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Joe166 said:


> There is no code for a Bose that I could find, that is why I asked what code worked. It just says "there is no setup code for your product". Thanks


Go back to the link and choose the RC66 remote. It shows several codes for Bose Audio. I do not think these will work in the RC64. You can buy the RC66 on Ebay and Amazon for about $6 usually.
It might be worth a try.


----------



## Joe166 (Jan 6, 2007)

i will, thanks


----------

